# One of those E-mails you get



## corazon (Oct 5, 2005)

*One of those E-mails you get!  Very funny!*

_This had me in tears! Enjoy!_

The following is a telephone exchange between a hotel guest and room-service at a hotel in Asia, which was recorded and published in the Far East Economic Review:

Room Service (RS): "Morrin. Roon sirbees."

Guest (G): "Sorry, I thought I dialed room-service."

RS: "Rye..Roon sirbees..morrin! Jewish to oddor sunteen??"

> G: "Uh..yes..I'd like some bacon and eggs."

> RS: "Ow July den?"

> G: "What??"

> RS: "Ow July den?...pryed, boyud, poochd?"

> G: "Oh, the eggs! How do I like them?

> Sorry, scrambled please."

> RS: "Ow July dee baykem? Crease?"

> G: "Crisp will be fine."

> RS: "Hokay. An Sahn toes?"

> G: "What?"

> RS: "An toes. July Sahn toes?"

> G: "I don't think so."

> RS: "No? Judo wan sahn toes??"

> G: "I feel really bad about this, but I don't know what 'judo wan

> sahn toes' means."

> RS: "Toes! toes!...Why jew don juan toes? Ow bow Anglish moppin we bodder?"

> G: "English muffin!! I've got it! You were saying 'Toast.' Fine.

> Yes, an English muffin will be fine."

> RS: "We bodder?"

> G: "No...just put the bodder on the side."

> RS: "Wad?"

> G: "I mean butter...just put it on the side."

> RS: "Copy?"

> G: "Excuse me?"

> RS: "Copy...tea...meel?"

> G: "Yes. Coffee, please, and that's all."

> RS: "One Minnie. Scramah egg, crease baykem, Anglish moppin we bodder

> on sigh and copy....rye??"

> G: "Whatever you say."

> RS: "Tenjewberrymuds."

> ! G: "You're very welcome.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2005)

LOL!   Very funny!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 7, 2005)

You Just Kill Me LOL!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> You Just Kill Me LOL!


*
I really hope not Maidrite, how would we go on without you?!!! *


----------

